# Anal Glands?



## Caniche (Jun 10, 2013)

Okay. So Tucker (5 month old 2.8lbs toy) has been having a very stinky butt for awhile now. He's pretty much getting his back end washed every day. At first we thought it was urine because it's been so windy. But now we are pretty sure it's anal glands since the smell is right around his rectum. 

He's not scooting or licking. We already have one dog that has to have her anal glands done every month. I really don't want to have a vet express them because then it becomes a habitual occurrence. But I also don't want him to stink/wash him butt every day. 

He's getting Nature's Variety kibble, freeze dried Stella and Chewy's and pumpkin/sweet potatoes or some veggies/cooked ground turkey as a special treat. He's also chewing on bully sticks. 

Ideas?


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

The anal gland smell is very distinct. Kind of a fishy/metalic smell. Doesn't smell like urine at all. 

If his glands are full enough to be leaking, I would at least want them expressed a bit to relieve the pressure. 

I would visit the vet just to make sure you aren't headed for impaction, infection or abscess. 

When we had Pablo his anal glands had to be expressed often. Emilio, maybe 3 times a year, and Misha about every other month. We try to do it as little as possible.


----------



## Caniche (Jun 10, 2013)

N2Mischief said:


> The anal gland smell is very distinct. Kind of a fishy/metalic smell. Doesn't smell like urine at all.
> 
> If his glands are full enough to be leaking, I would at least want them expressed a bit to relieve the pressure.
> 
> ...



I've smelled both anal glands and urine many times in my various careers - and to be honest, this smells a little of both. It's not as pungent as some of the other gland fluids I've smelled. 

We have an appointment for final DHPP on Saturday. I'll ask then. I'm trying to avoid having them manually expressed.


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

It has been my experience that normally if the stool is well formed and stiff then the anal glands will not require being expressed. If regular expression is started it will need to go on for life. Expression can inflame the glands and cause more problems. It is however needed if they become swollen, inflamed or infected.
Eric


----------



## janet6567 (Mar 11, 2014)

I have two tpoos, one of whom never has a problem. The other one, Maggie, occasionally emits a distinct stinky anal gland odor. It is usually when she is very stressed. (Lots of company with small kids or strange dogs in the house.) My vet showed me how to check her glands and how to express them gently when necessary (which is usually only once or twice a year.) He said leaving the glands full could lead to an infection or impaction. Hope you can find out what is causing your little's guys problems and get it cleared up.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I wonder if he may have a food allergy? I would think he would be dragging his butt if his glands are full.


----------

